# we'll see



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

So this weekend is not my weekend to see my kids. I missed my weekday visit due to an out of town work conference. I thought I could make it up by taking my kids to a movie on Saturday. I sent a text to ex asking to take kids to a movie on Saturday. She texted me back saying something about building bunny cages and she might be going to see her mom's house. "We'll see."--means "no."

A couple hrs later she contacted me by phone. She said that she needed help taking the bunny cage to the basement. She asked that I come over and help her take the cage to the basement. She'd make something to eat and we could eat together. She said I could see the kids then. I reluctantly agreed. 

I felt so out of place. I tried to joke around with my kids. I tried to chit chat with her. I think we did okay, no emotional topics. I found myself talking about things we used to do; old toys I played with my s10 and food we used to make. I finally left when my s10 asked, "dad, are you about ready to go home?"


----------

